# Wasp slingshots



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi all

Is anyone using wasp slingshots? As a newbie, they seem remarkably good value, quite well made, and ofcourse the price is very attractive.

I'm interested on some feedback on them :target:

I don't know which one but i guess one with a fork width of around 4"


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have some. They are awesome. get a Deltawing and a UniPhoxx. Being you are in the UK they are insanely good value for money - esp. for what you get. I have done a review on the Deltawing (somewhere on the forum) - and there are quite a few videos on Youtube to attest to their quality.

Simon - runs and a CNC plant so the moulds and manufacture are done in-house with high quality materials (Polycarbonate). Being its local to you you get it at a fraction of what the US guys do (under £15 delivered fo a frame of that quality is a bargain no matter which way you look at it - the only other frame thats that good for the money is the Dankung X6 POM for $12 posted).

IMO - his later offerings are him feeding off the reputation the reputation of the DeltaWaing but more so the UniPhoxx (again get these). At the price there is almost no reason not to have a UniPhoxx in each colour. The new 'target' OTT UniPhoxx looks ridiculous (and cheap) to me with its machined patterning.

The Stinger is another highly regarded frame - but with the UK's penchant for over powering (Almost always put ridiculously large bands on (which is pointless - proven by actual 'science' (or rather testing)) - the lack of a lanyard hole is a concern - a damp day and a slippery hand - I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of a frame to the face.

Simon - also makes great bandsets (again insanely good value for money) and his practice ammo is worth a look at as well.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

On YouTube Dan Ambrosias has reviewed just about all their models. They are a great value for a plastic frame.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you for feedback and responses.

@mattwalt that's a really good reply with loads of feedback. Thank you so much it's appreciated.

I note you are in SA. I have family in J'burg. I understand that slingshots are really popular in SA, i wish i had known as i was there last Nov and could have bought a bunch of 'em.

Anyway, i will look up what you say and get some stuff ordered. Band sets - i have a lot to learn - i didn't know the UK overpower slingshots. ANy guidance on that is appreciated. I have a chronograph so i can power test quite easily - as long as i don't shoot up the chrony!


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

I think i'll start off with a Uniphox HDPE as i can configure it TTF and OTP.

Right, on to choosing bands and pouches now.

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/new-wasp-hdpe-uniphoxx-frame


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've sort of bounced around the UK , Portugal and South Africa (Cape Town) over the last 10 years. Yeah Slingshots are probably slightly less popular these days (but seem to be picking up) - Think South African's my age would probably all or at least most have had one at some stage in their youth. Also they're sold quite often by informal traders at traffic lights. Commercially you're stuck with Chinese wire type frames or Barnetts - which is a shame really.

I'd highly recommend the Polycarbonate UniPhoxx over the HDPE as I'd say its way better value for money. The HDPE ones are manufactured in the states. Also the PC one's are available in clear - which is cool. I really should have got more of them when I still lived in the UK - though they just came out before we headed back to Portugal. The shaping on the PC ones is also I feel what makes them really work well as they help lock the hand in better, the HDPE lacks that chamfering. Not that there is anything wrong with the HDPE, they are well made. In my opinion to save £5 and get a better frame is pretty awesome. And honestly - if these had come out a few years earlier - I would have got back into the sport far sooner than I did.

Also the configuration of the PC frame with the hole allows for quite a few band attachment options. I'm awaiting some Chicago bolts in 5mm to allow me to add some leather gypsy tabs. But have used ball in tube / paracord tabs / wrap and tuck - looped tubes through the hole and over the post...

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/clear-ice-wasp-uniphoxx-slingshot-frame

From a UK band approach - I've seen guys using up to a triple 30-25mm TBG handset on 9.5mm steel which is mental. Even a single band is pretty heavy. The fact is you have to also move the rubber in the system which can be quite heavy - and you actually find too much rubber will actually result in slower speeds. As you have a chrono - you'll find this. And its been shown to be the case time and again. Henry the Hermit has some interesting results using tubes somewhere on the forum which illustrates this effect quite well. Newton's law applies - but not where you expect it to (harder pull does not equal extra speed).


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Totally recommended them. I have a few, OK several lol UniPhoxx is a great starter and upwards. The Stinger is my favourite, but did take a little adjusting to.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> I've sort of bounced around the UK , Portugal and South Africa (Cape Town) over the last 10 years. Yeah Slingshots are probably slightly less popular these days (but seem to be picking up) - Think South African's my age would probably all or at least most have had one at some stage in their youth. Also they're sold quite often by informal traders at traffic lights. Commercially you're stuck with Chinese wire type frames or Barnetts - which is a shame really.
> 
> I'd highly recommend the Polycarbonate UniPhoxx over the HDPE as I'd say its way better value for money. The HDPE ones are manufactured in the states. Also the PC one's are available in clear - which is cool. I really should have got more of them when I still lived in the UK - though they just came out before we headed back to Portugal. The shaping on the PC ones is also I feel what makes them really work well as they help lock the hand in better, the HDPE lacks that chamfering. Not that there is anything wrong with the HDPE, they are well made. In my opinion to save £5 and get a better frame is pretty awesome. And honestly - if these had come out a few years earlier - I would have got back into the sport far sooner than I did.
> 
> ...


Hey Matt

Today i ordered a Wasp Uniphox in lime green - many thanks for your help so far.

Also got a self healing mat on order. Will order some band, pouches, BB's tonight.

I'm really looking forward to seeing what i can achieve. Yesterday i was shooting the air rifles out to 80 yards (on paper), and want to seel what groups i can do at 20 yds with a slingshot.

Many thanks for your help starting me off on this journey


----------

